# Help...need hard to find parts



## jd56 (Mar 8, 2012)

Fellow Cabers....please help me locate what I need to complete my Murray mens & ladies Astroflites and Huffy Eldorado.
 Here's what I need finding:

Mens Astroflite
 1) Battery tray

Ladies Astroflite 
1) Chromed tanklight bezel 
2) Rear tailight dome assemby.

Huffy Eldorado (Camaro parts will work too)
 1) Chromed tanklight bezel
 2) Bezel lens
 3) Battery tray
 4) Both huffy pedals


----------



## jd56 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Still need some help on these patrs*

Lots of veiws but, no responses.

So I'm Bumping this to the top.

If there are no parts to be had maybe you gurus can tell me where to look.
Other than CL and ebay?


----------



## partsguy (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, other than the internet, there is always the "Olde Fashioned" way; Flea Markets, swap meets, estate sales, junkyards, etc.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 10, 2012)

classicfan1 said:


> Well, other than the internet, there is always the "Olde Fashioned" way; Flea Markets, swap meets, estate sales, junkyards, etc.




Working that for sure. Thanks for the response. I was wondering if I was being ignored.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 11, 2012)

I would've said maybe classicfan might have those parts!


----------



## partsguy (Mar 11, 2012)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I would've said maybe classicfan might have those parts!




Yes, I do have a couple things but they are use right now.

But your ad can easily be found in a Western Auto catalog from the 60s and eBay is full them things.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Red abd Blue*



classicfan1 said:


> Yes, I do have a couple things but they are use right now.
> 
> But your ad can easily be found in a Western Auto catalog from the 60s and eBay is full them things.




I've seen all the ads that I can find and can't find the Sabre Flyer. Have been searching Google books too.
All the 60's Ads show a Red boys and Blue girls.
I stripped the frame this past week and the bike was Black but the tank was Candy Apple red. 
I'm thinking the frame was stripped or blasted and repainted black. 
Unless the late (69') frames were availaible in black on the tanklihght bikes. But with a red tank??

Was hoping someone might know.

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Battery tray*

That battery tray actually looks salvageable. It is just a matter of insulating the rear tip lamp contact strap and it's wire connector from the frame it is attached to. It probably has a stepped fiber washer on it so the rivet doesn't touch the strap and wire connector but they do touch each other.

Bob


----------



## tpender3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I am keeping a eye out for you some parts.
Tony


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2012)

tpender3 said:


> I am keeping a eye out for you some parts.
> Tony



Thanks Tony


----------



## jd56 (Mar 12, 2012)

Rayofsonshine2 said:


> That battery tray actually looks salvageable. It is just a matter of insulating the rear tip lamp contact strap and it's wire connector from the frame it is attached to. It probably has a stepped fiber washer on it so the rivet doesn't touch the strap and wire connector but they do touch each other.
> 
> Bob




Bob,
Actually this is the only good one I have and it belong to my wife's Astroflite and it works. I only used this picture to make it clear what style I was looking for.
My mens is a total rust pan. Soon as I got the batties out the contacts fell apart. 

Here it is after the batteries were removed






Here is is before the original batteries were removed





I appreciate the advice on how to make contacts work better and I'll try that on the the one in good shape. The lights do flicker.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 13, 2012)

Maybe you could find something at an electronics supply place online or ebay, and probably modify it to work. In the old days, you could just go to Radio Shack for that kinda stuff of course!


----------



## Rayofsonshine2 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Could be duplicated*

The parts look pretty basic and could be duplicated with some sheet metal, a ball peen hammer and a length of D cell sized shafting to form them around. The only hard part would be the reflector/lamp holder.
Bob


----------

